# Favorite Songs From the 1960's



## yiostheoy (May 7, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (May 7, 2017)

^^ this is the best of the best from the 1960's no doubt no diggity.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 7, 2017)

here is a few.....


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 7, 2017)

Percy Sledge - When a Man Loves a Woman


----------



## Sunni Man (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Disir (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Disir (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Disir (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Disir (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Disir (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2017)

​


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2017)

An underrated composition

​


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2017)

​


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Disir (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Disir (May 7, 2017)

I love this.  I like the whole groups that wore suits and danced thang.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 7, 2017)

And now for some beatnick music....


----------



## mudwhistle (May 7, 2017)

Next.....let's drop some acid and go on a trip.


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> Next.....let's drop some acid and go on a trip.



Can do.

​


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2017)

Again from "Hitsville USA" -- with Marvin Gaye off in the background slamming a barrel with a tire iron, a young lady who worked upstairs as a secretary came down to sing:

​

After visiting the Motown Museum I could never hear the line "this is an invitation across the nation, a chance for folks to meet" the same way again.  It sums up what Motown did --- put out music that was so infectious to everybody, the old barriers that had segregated the dance floors came tumbling down, never to return.


----------



## Disir (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Disir (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Disir (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2017)

​


----------



## Disir (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

Disir said:


>


I had so many songs that I liked.   You take the one "If I could put Time in a Bottle"> Turn Turn Turn" and my top one was "I Can't get no satisfaction" that would be the short list.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

Disir said:


>


Dance to that one a lot.....At Porkys in Oalkand Park Fla


----------



## Disir (May 7, 2017)

Dan Stubb said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I had to look that up.  I have never heard of it. It's before my time.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

Disir said:


>


Man haven't heard those for ever  Brings back a rush: 1966 Mustang DK green 4 spd weekend a Porkey's on us 1 in Broward Fla.  Summers of Sun and Fun.  Certain freedom and excitement in the air....does come back sometimes.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

Porky


Disir said:


> Dan Stubb said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Porky's was young hangout on US1 had live music 7 days a week, and it was were you could meet other in your own age group. 21 28 and the music was by group call the Byrds.   The did a movie but it was not like what they claimed it was.  But the owner was a Hood out of Ohio.....


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 7, 2017)

Crank, it!

Edit: By the way the Toni Basil in the movie is the same one that did the Hey Mickey song. And now you know...the rest of the story.


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2017)

June-December 1960 I used to go to a club on Pacific Ave in Tacoma,WA and listen to these guys play. They were still in college at Olympia and had just graduated, They called themselves The Fleetwoods which was the street their school was on, Fleetwood Street. This song was the one that propelled their career.


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2017)

Another favorite from the Sixties even tho it was written in 1957.


----------



## candycorn (May 7, 2017)

Not sure its from the 1960s...


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Another favorite from the Sixties even tho it was written in 1957.



Ah, the tune that foreshadowed Twitter.


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2017)

​


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2017)

​


----------



## Pogo (May 7, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> June-December 1960 I used to go to a club on Pacific Ave in Tacoma,WA and listen to these guys play. They were still in college at Olympia and had just graduated, They called themselves The Fleetwoods which was the street their school was on, Fleetwood Street. This song was the one that propelled their career.



Speaking of Tacoma --- takes us directly back to the first post and the original source for it -- Rockin' Robin Roberts and the Wailers (not to be confused with the Jamaica Wailers):

​-- this is the version the Kingsmen (from down the road in Oregon) were copying, with the horribly recorded barely-audible lead vocal being yelled because they had only a single ceiling mic in a studio that cost fifty bucks to rent.

Sometimes some guys just get lucky.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)

the original Blood Sweat and Tears with Al Kooper


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)

and the original version from 1960....


----------



## Defiant1 (May 8, 2017)

Disir said:


> Dan Stubb said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...




You've never seen Top Gun?


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


>





  --- for Dan Hicks.

True story --- I had my picture taken with Dan Hicks just to show we are not the same person.  We look a lot alike.

That's actually from the early '70s but ---- hey, it's Dan Hicks.

More from Hicksville:


​A word to the wise --- when you put multiple videos in a post, and the other posts are also videos, it makes the page load REEEEEAAAALLLLLY SSSLLLLLOOOW.  If we can please limit to one video per post that'll help everybody.  Thanks.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 8, 2017)

Defiant1 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubb said:
> ...


Yep it was pretty good one, thin story line


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


the album i have says recorded and released in late  69 pogo......so even though it may have had a lot of play in 1970....it is still a 60's tune..........and thanks for the info,i did not realize that 4 videos was any different than one...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)

from 65....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)

from 67....


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



You're right Harry, upon a closer look I stand corrected.  The tune was on hiis first album, 1969.  However that album was "Original Recordings" and the one pictured is "Striking it Rich", 1972.

Also didn't realize until just now when I looked him up that Dan died a couple of months ago.  Didn't hear.  
Also didn't know that his original band included David Laflamme on violin.

David Laflamme's band he's better known for.........

​The original counterpoint between Laflamme and Patti Santos is exquisite.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


yea i had that one....that cover art is one of the great ones for the 60's....


----------



## konradv (May 8, 2017)

The Chambers Brothers- Time Has Come Today


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2017)

Pink Floyd 1967:  "Astronomy Domine"

​


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2017)

The Move (1968):  "Blackberry Way"

​


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)

the original version.....many think Santana did the original...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)

one of the best from that era.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)

from the cheesy biker movies of the late 60's....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Disir (May 8, 2017)

Defiant1 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Stubb said:
> ...



Was Porky's in Top Gun?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> the original version.....many think Santana did the original...



Worse than that Harry -- I suspect many don't know of the Fleetwood Mac that had nothing to do with Stevie Nicks and Lindsey Buckingham....

​


----------



## Billo_Really (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > the original version.....many think Santana did the original...
> ...



--- which sound makes me think of.........

​


----------



## Pogo (May 8, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


>



I just sold that record a little while back...


----------



## Billo_Really (May 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Worse than that Harry -- I suspect many don't know of the Fleetwood Mac that had nothing to do with Stevie Nicks and Lindsey Buckingham....
> 
> ​


That says a lot about Stevie Nicks and Lindsey Buckingham to come into an established group with so many hits and members that were at the very least, legendary, and immediately dominate the song writing.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> I just sold that record a little while back...


I can't listen to that song in its entirety.  It takes me back to a time I'm trying to forget.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > the original version.....many think Santana did the original...
> ...


i hear ya Pogo.....many think the band started in 75.....


----------



## Billo_Really (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 8, 2017)

Arguably one of the best songs of the '60's.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 8, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Worse than that Harry -- I suspect many don't know of the Fleetwood Mac that had nothing to do with Stevie Nicks and Lindsey Buckingham....
> ...


the "legends" were already gone by the time they got there.....they were the only ones left to write anything....


----------



## Billo_Really (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 8, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> the "legends" were already gone by the time they got there.....they were the only ones left to write anything....


You sayin' Christine McVie can't write songs?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 8, 2017)

This went to radio in 1969.   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 9, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > the "legends" were already gone by the time they got there.....they were the only ones left to write anything....
> ...


not saying that,im saying that their "legends" Peter Green,Danny Kirwan and Jeremy Spencer were gone by the time she became a member,otherwise with them she played some Piano and did background vocals......


----------



## konradv (May 9, 2017)

Barry McGuire- Eve of Destruction


----------



## konradv (May 9, 2017)

Tail-end of the 60s, December 1969.


Norman Greenbaum- Spirit in the Sky


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Vandalshandle (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Pogo (May 9, 2017)

Clearly Sixties music can be divided into two eras, the earlier pop sound and the later more serious stuff.

Of the former this is one of my faves --- it's that minor key thing

​


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 9, 2017)

She married Phil Spector, and lived to tell about it!


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 9, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> not saying that,im saying that their "legends" Peter Green,Danny Kirwan and Jeremy Spencer were gone by the time she became a member,otherwise with them she played some Piano and did background vocals......


Here's Lindsey and Stevie at their very best...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 9, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > not saying that,im saying that their "legends" Peter Green,Danny Kirwan and Jeremy Spencer were gone by the time she became a member,otherwise with them she played some Piano and did background vocals......
> ...


never cared for the pop version of the band.....


----------



## Borillar (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> never cared for the pop version of the band.....


I never cared for that song.  But that live version from a 1980 concert shows some things the studio version couldn't do.  First off, its one of the best recorded live shows I've ever heard.  And second, it shows the real intensity of the band.  I was surprised how good a guitar player Lindsey Buckingham was.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2017)

Borillar said:


>


That's not a 60's song.  But it is one of the better 70's songs.


----------



## Pogo (May 10, 2017)

I sense a broadening definition of "Sixties".  Time go get back on track............

​


----------



## namvet (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (May 10, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Came out in '69.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 10, 2017)

Borillar said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


he is right bilo....LP NO. 2.....summer of 69....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 10, 2017)

from 65....Rick Derringers first band....


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 10, 2017)

from 66


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 10, 2017)

Agnus and Malcolms Youngs big brother George's band....


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2017)

Borillar said:


> Came out in '69.


I could of sworn the date on my Led Zep II album said 1970.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> She married Phil Spector, and lived to tell about it!


Can you imagine Phil Spector and Robert Blake going out on a double date?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> he is right bilo....LP NO. 2.....summer of 69....


In that case...


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 10, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Came out in '69.
> ...


hey it happens,it was a long time ago.....


----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Oct 23, 2017)

1962 - When Rock Stars still wore suits and ties.


----------

